# "PLEASE CALL WHEN ARRIVE" Epidemic...



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Lately, I have noticed customers on multiple delivery platforms have a note that says "Call when you arrive" or something along those lines. Its becoming more and more common. This is very annoying! If its an apartment complex where I need to get buzzed in, that different. But if its a door to door delivery and I can easily get out of my car and walk up to the door, why do I need to call the customer first? It wastes time! They ordered so just like before smart phones, you place and order for delivery then keep an ear out for your delivery driver to be knocking on your door. Seems like a simple concept.

And what also floors me is that customers are surprised I called. I usually call them and say, "Hi this is Jax , your delivery drive from (so and so delivery app)? I have arrived and you had a note to call you first?" and they will pause then reply like "Oh yea be right there..."

I mean are customers getting that lazy that they want a phone call because its really too much of a hassle to listen for the door? I just don't get it. I am about to start to ask customers why they want us to call because I am getting sick and tired of sitting in front of their house for 2 to 4 minutes waiting for them to answer the phone when their door is 100 feet from me.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe baby or someone who works nights is sleeping


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I see notes on the door and the following situations, babies sleeping, night worker in the house or they work from home and are on conference calls all the time. Just set the button for customer unavailable and they will find you in an apartment complex. Otherwise, keep their food if it takes over 5 minutes. I get more messages that say leave at door, fine with me. I don't mind a drop and dash. Just make sure its the right unit number, I left at wrong door before, ran back once I got in the car and realized my mistake.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Lately, I have noticed customers on multiple delivery platforms have a note that says "Call when you arrive" or something along those lines. Its becoming more and more common. This is very annoying! If its an apartment complex where I need to get buzzed in, that different. But if its a door to door delivery and I can easily get out of my car and walk up to the door, why do I need to call the customer first? It wastes time! They ordered so just like before smart phones, you place and order for delivery then keep an ear out for your delivery driver to be knocking on your door. Seems like a simple concept.
> 
> And what also floors me is that customers are surprised I called. I usually call them and say, "Hi this is Jax , your delivery drive from (so and so delivery app)? I have arrived and you had a note to call you first?" and they will pause then reply like "Oh yea be right there..."
> 
> I mean are customers getting that lazy that they want a phone call because its really too much of a hassle to listen for the door? I just don't get it. I am about to start to ask customers why they want us to call because I am getting sick and tired of sitting in front of their house for 2 to 4 minutes waiting for them to answer the phone when their door is 100 feet from me.


I find a lot of times, not just with this type of note but others as well, that customers put them in for one specific delivery situation then forget that it is still in there.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I personally never answer knocks on doors or pick up phone calls I dont know who it is with exception of being on rides and most likely a rider calling


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

When I use to deliver pizzas, the customers could be in the shower, toilet, back yard gardening, doing anything really , a phone call is just another warning as they may not hear door knocking, or door bell may not work, 

I found a solution that worked, create a copy paste message that I could send to everyone, hey it’s so and so with your food order, will be there in a minute, wil meet you at door unles you have some unicorn instructions , I would send it on route,while driving, even though that isn’t allowed, and most the time the person either be waiting for me, or txt back a door code, or tell me to leave on doorstep, other drivers would ring using their Bluetooth ear piece, while arriving, don’t get to the door then ring,


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> I find a lot of times, not just with this type of note but others as well, that customers put them in for one specific delivery situation then forget that it is still in there.


That happens a lot on Amazon. You look at the notes and it has a gate code but you're standing in front of a house with no gate.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I personally never answer knocks on doors or pick up phone calls I dont know who it is with exception of being on rides and most likely a rider calling


*EVER!!!!!...*I hope my mom/wife/ kids NEVER has to call from another number


----------



## Js1083 (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't mind those types of deliveries. I see those a lot with people that lives in apartment complexes. Usually, they will come outside to meet me so it saves me the hassle of going inside and delivering it to them.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I typically call as I am walking to the door, and state that I have arrived and am outside when they answer. It takes slightly more time, but maybe 5-10 seconds. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## dknygly (Apr 11, 2018)

I set the 5 minutes timer and text them . If they don't answer , I move on . I don't get paid to wait.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I appreciate when someone puts the note to call when arriviving because most will be right at the door then. 

I see it a lot for people whose doorbells are broke and for night deliveries. Makes my job easier except for the few whose numbers are disconnected.


----------



## NYUber123 (Jan 15, 2018)

The app tells you where the driver is. Why are some people able to be at their door or outside when I arrive and others aren't? I wonder what these "call when you arrive" people do when packages from USPS/FedEx/UPS/DHL are coming.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yup, that's exactly what I try to avoid. I send a text message to the customer when I am 5 min away. I do Instacart, DD, Uber Eats and haven't had a problem with a customer taking more than a minute to open the door, more often than not they are waiting near the door or have their door open. It's happened maybe twice I had to wait more than 3 min for the customer. I have large grocery orders with Instacart, and that's a lot of food & money to waste to not make it to the door or get in touch with me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

fk it, I don't need no stupid phone to make a call. I just yell real loud!


----------

